# Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (Mini Cooper fitment)



## onedub resurection (Jun 23, 2004)

Sup peoples im looking to buy a set of 17" BBS LM in Mini Cooper fitment. I believe theyre 17x7.5 et40 4x100 bolt pattern anyways dont know who sells them. Got a clue?


----------



## onedub resurection (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (onedub resurection)*

no body?


----------



## 20vA2jetta (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (onedub resurection)*

I thought BBS had discontinued the LM in a 4x100 bolt pattern?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (20vA2jetta)*

They are just a big PITA to find.
Have you checked on memoryfab? I think I remember seeing a couple sets on there, but don't remember the exact offset #s. Be sure to check the Japan1 inventory on there as well, they had a set or two listed in there as well.


----------



## onedub resurection (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_Have you checked on memoryfab? 

He has LM's but not in 17" with 4x100 lug pattern


----------



## onedub resurection (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (onedub resurection)*

bump


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (onedub resurection)*

search under username psi_glx he had a set for sale forever
maybe it was psi glx without the underscore I forget


----------



## onedub resurection (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Looking for 17" BBS LM 4x100 (hondasinmyrearview)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondasinmyrearview* »_search under username psi_glx he had a set for sale forever
maybe it was psi glx without the underscore I forget 

spoke to him already, he sold his st


----------

